# Charged 55c for picking up registered letter- old charge now being enforced by AnPost



## Sandals (19 Feb 2010)

Just picked up a registered letter as wasn't at home yesterday to sign for it.

The postmaster asked for 55 cent before he would release my letter.  

I questioned this as I thought the company must have left the letter short of postage. Also I had often picked up letters and large mock paper boxes and never had a charge. 

*He replied this was an old charge they were now enforcing.* 

I paid as the post office was busy.  

Its not about the money (really) but the manner I was asked for the money, I had popped into the post office with just the letter to pick up the letter and had to go out to car for the 55cent.

The company has paid €5.45 for this letter to be delivered. 

Anyone any experience.


----------



## RonanC (19 Feb 2010)

*Re: Charged for picking up registered letter*

From the An Post website



> *I got a delivery notice what do I do now?*
> 
> You may collect your item the day after you received the delivery notice at the office shown on the notice.




There is no mention of a 55c charge anywhere on the FAQ page


----------



## Concert (19 Feb 2010)

*Re: Charged for picking up registered letter*

Pick up registered letters on a regular basis at my local PO and have never been charged.


----------



## Sandals (19 Feb 2010)

*Re: Charged for picking up registered letter*

Thanks for your replies.  I emailed An Post customer services after posting here and got an automated email back saying my query would be dealt within two days.  I was raging as it was nearly snowing at the time and i looked/felt like a right fool going out to get the money. Its a tiny post office and i knew the three people behind me.


----------



## oldtimer (19 Feb 2010)

*Re: Charged for picking up registered letter*

Gosh I am really amazed you were charged. I worked for An Post for many years. I can recall, when was trained, this fee for collecting items was there. In all my time I can *never* remember it enforced.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Feb 2010)

*Re: Charged 55c for picking up registered letter*

Local P.O. enforcing fee for collecting post now .... before they turned a blind eye.

Even meeting the postman to ask for an expected piece of mail has been stopped.


----------



## ajapale (19 Feb 2010)

*Re: Charged 55c for picking up registered letter*

Did you get a reciept for the 55c?


----------



## Capt. Beaky (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: Charged 55c for picking up registered letter- old charge now being enforced by An*

Picked up registered package at Rathmines on Feb 15 - no fee. I'm now feeling guilty


----------



## Sandals (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: Charged 55c for picking up registered letter- old charge now being enforced by An*

Funny ajapale, I actually asked for receipt (too embrassed to say in my post above) but the postmaster refused me one.  It was then I felt abit annoyed as Id already given him the money at this stage.

Have just found out there this morning the same thing happened a local farmer (who wasnt at home for farming tags) but left them at the post office for three days and was charged for "Storage and Handling". About three euro I was informed.  Will wait for answer back from An Post.


----------



## ajapale (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: Charged 55c for picking up registered letter- old charge now being enforced by An*

I cant find anything here: APNewServicesGuide.pdf (application/pdf Object)

Perhaps you should contact [broken link removed] ?


----------



## Sandals (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: Charged 55c for picking up registered letter- old charge now being enforced by An*

Chap rang from Dublin today and took name of PO and will get back to me with his findings....


----------



## oldtimer (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: Charged 55c for picking up registered letter- old charge now being enforced by An*

The old post-ofice rules (of which there were many) were inherited from the British post-office rule book. There is/was a rule which covered this. I think it came under the category of a 'search fee.' There is a rule book called 'Leabhair Eolais' and its in there somewhere. Somebody must have dusted it down and read it recently.


----------



## Johnboy45 (24 Feb 2010)

*Re: Charged 55c for picking up registered letter- old charge now being enforced by An*

PO shouldn't have refused a receipt though ?????  Never heard of this charge and have been picking up parcels/letters for years.


----------



## Caveat (24 Feb 2010)

*Re: Charged 55c for picking up registered letter- old charge now being enforced by An*

Is this anyhting to do with a Public Service work to rule?

I know _An Post_ are not Public Service but there may be sympathies/union influence?

BTW, I've never been charged for collecting a RL - did so only a few weeks ago.  My own postman actually goes above and beyond his role in many ways and on a regular basis.


----------

